# beIN Sports Receiver



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi,

Has anyone purchased beIN sports in Dubai? 

I bought a receiver and 12 months service in Carrefour the other day. I've noticed that theres only 2 English channels, and the others are all in Arabic. This isn't a major problem as I'll only be watching the odd EPL game, but does anyone know if it possible to change this and have them in English?

The beIN website is a little misleading and doesn't specify the different services for different countries, or at least I couldn't find anything anyway!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think it's possible. I also have only two 24/7 english channels on Bein Sports from Etisalat but I assume that if there would be both foreign and local commentary available on arabic ones, it should be possible to switch the language.


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Malbec.

Each channel has an 'audio language' setting, with the options of English, Arabic and French. Changing this doesn't seem to have any effect though, which is odd. Guess I'll just have to brush up on my Arabic.


----------

